# 240SX Cost



## Sabot (Feb 27, 2003)

It seems a lot of people seem to not be able to afford a 240SX.

An 89 or 90 can be found in my area easily for 2000 to 3000 dollars. 91 thru 95 for not much more. several under 5000. The three or four I have looked at are in pretty good shape. Sure they have 180,000 miles on them, but if your going to drop in an SR or RB who cares? I even saw a 240SX on Autotrader with a blown motor for 800 bucks

Best scenerio
$1000 bucks for car
$2500 for a good guarenteed SR20DET Complete
Labor and Time
500 for miscellanious stuff

Equals a fast car for 4000

Now that leaves $6000 for a turbo upgrade, exaust, cold air intake ect. that wouldn't be to hard or expensive to make over 400 horsepower. 

So for 10,000 bucks you can have killer fast car that will whoop a lot of sports cars that cost 3 times as much


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

wow a revelation...someone give this guy a noble prize he just thought up a killer idea...

i think we know wut the power potential for our cars are... that is why we got em


----------



## Sabot (Feb 27, 2003)

*maintaining self control*

As I stated I was reading through several of the post old and new and noticed that several people said they were waiting until they could afford a 240SX. The cost of an early running well enough to get around town with 240sx is very low if you look hard enough. Was all I was trying say. The rest of stuff is yes obvious to those of us that have done the research and the work, so it is also obvious that this was post was intended for new people who are not so knowledgable.

Thank you for not being sarcastic 

also on the ka24de turbo post you responded to if you would have followed the link you would have found that the cost of the turbo is $3995.00 probably twice what you pay for a SR20DET


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2003)

drift240sxdrag said:


> *wow a revelation...someone give this guy a noble prize he just thought up a killer idea...
> 
> i think we know wut the power potential for our cars are... that is why we got em *


True, but despite the fact that most of us know these things, there are countless threads with topics like: "OMG i need a 240SX with n sr20 how can i get one?"  because they don't look through the 1000 threads JUST LIKE the one they just posted that would have answered their question anyway.

Sabot, where in VA do you live? I'm in VA Beach.


----------



## esyip (Dec 19, 2002)

*Re: maintaining self control*



Sabot said:


> *also on the ka24de turbo post you responded to if you would have followed the link you would have found that the cost of the turbo is $3995.00 probably twice what you pay for a SR20DET
> 
> *


on the same token, you'll be spending the same amount as a SR swap (taking into consideration that you're not doing the swap yourself and is having a shop do it). why? because since the KA is recommended for a rebuild at 300RWHP for the bottom end (might as well do the entire engine while you're at it though, right?) you'll have to spend a few grand for the rebuild/strengthening, in order to go bigger, safer. while the stock SR bottom can handle close 500RWHP. i'm not sure about that 600RWHP claim, because that's usually the mark where GTRs get their rebuild i've always heard of the SR needing a rebuild from about 400-475RWHP.


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2003)

Yeah, I've seen pictures of stock SR20DET pistons that melted after running enough boost for 400WHP. I wouldn't dare go 500WHP on a stock bottom end with an SR.


----------



## Sabot (Feb 27, 2003)

Thanks for the correction


----------



## MontyCrabApple (Feb 11, 2003)

Yeah, I wanted to buy a '91 to '94 Sentra Se-R, but I decided to go with the 240. Mostly because of the rear wheel drive set up and you can slam a SR20DET into the bay! 

OK, I plan on getting a second job so i can pay off my Sentra XE and so I can start saving up for a '91 to '94 240SX and a SR20DET engine.

If I had the money and I wanted to order now, where could I get one from?


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2003)

dun u think you have to buy an intercooler too? that 1 grand rite there....i wish it's cost under 4 g's
im doing the same as you BUT i got the labor do for free and i still i dun have enough money to complete my car "i have 6 G's"
u need to buy alot of stuff ....blow off valve...and blah blah...

and i got my 92 240sx for 700 ..hehe....


----------



## esyip (Dec 19, 2002)

the SR comes with a stock SMIC, so no, you don't NEED to buy a FMIC, since you already have a SMIC and you don't need a bOV, either. that won't get you very minimal gains, if any at all. BOVs are basically just for sound, not a whole lot of performance behind it.


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2003)

who would have a turbo wit a stock a lil bitty smic?? rite???


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

skyz said:


> *who would have a turbo wit a stock a lil bitty smic?? rite??? *


i would


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2003)

not enuf air to floe inside da engine


----------



## esyip (Dec 19, 2002)

do you know how to spell and use grammar correctly? i'm just wondering?

you don't NEED a FMIC, but if you want one, you can get one for A LOT cheaper than a brand new GTR, Spearco, GReddy, etc. FMIC. just get one off of those Mistu trucks, a Starion, Starlet, Turbo Saabs, etc.


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2003)

spelyng an grahmor r 4 lusers, foo'! didn't u no?

.....


----------



## StanBo (Sep 15, 2002)

I have not seen one of my friends do their swaps for less than 6k.

I would love to see one done for 4k.

Pony up receipts for everything. Every little $20 part $5 nut and bolt.

There are a lot of people that throw out low numbers. Prepare to get the virus.

_I am not flaming, just trying to open some eyes._


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2003)

it faster 2 type.....and i a i want mount intercooler....it would b ghetto if u have da stock 1...rite...


----------



## esyip (Dec 19, 2002)

no, it wouldn't be ghetto. 

i've seen PLENTY of people do SR swaps for less than $6k. we're still talking about an S13 redtop into an S13 chassis, aren't we? well, i know someone who just got their SR swapped in, and i highly doubt he's anywhere near the $6k mark. and he has quite a few upgraded parts that he didn't NEED, but he decided to do. 

not sure where you're getting your motorsets from, but most motorsets are complete and should not be missing anything (anything mechanical, anyways). most places (reputable ones) even give you shitloads of extra wiring as well.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

esyip said:


> *not sure where you're getting your motorsets from, but most motorsets are complete and should not be missing anything (anything mechanical, anyways). most places (reputable ones) even give you shitloads of extra wiring as well. *


AGREED

what sites are u looking at? 6k? wut the....


----------

